# Last minute brain fart, name for spooky museum??



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I just had a last minute idea, took a bunch of left over decorations, moved some of random oddities that sit around our house year round, threw a bunch of spanish moss and cobwebs around, had my son put together some specimen jars, and turned our kids' classroom into a spooky museum for our party this weekend. I want to make a sign for the door, but my brain is fried, and I can't think of a name for our new little museum... Does anyone still have enough waking portion of brain left in the final scramble for cleverness? I guess I'm spent, lol. Any ideas would be very much appreciated.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Doctor Mangle's Collection of Oddities?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I like that! Thanks!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Obscura? I can't think of anything clever either. sorry.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

By the alarmingly low amount of responses in this thread Nixie, I think it would be safe to assume that all of our brains are fried too, LMAO.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

How about The Museum Needful Things or The Museum of Unwanted Things.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"What McDonald's Hambugers Are Made Of"? LOL...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

LOL @ Dixie and Deb! Thanks for the great suggestions! My clever little seven year old just suggested the Museum of Natural Mysteries! Gotta love the brainy lil' guy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just goes to show, Nixie, need a good idea, ask a kid

Your child gets an A+, gold star, and smiley face for that idea


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Dr or Professor XXXXXXXXx Cabinet of Curiosities.
A cabinet of curiosity is what most natural history museums started out as. They were a combination freak show, natural history, science, and sometimes "paranormal" attractions.
If you want artwork for a sign, PM me with a email address and I'll send something to you quick. Include the size paper you can or are willing to print to, and whether you want plain black and white or full color.
Attached is a quick and low resolution for your sign.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

fontgeek- Thank you so much, I love that!! Very, very sadly, I don't have a printer. Dang, another reason to wish I did... The cabinet of curiosities you described sounds vey much like what we tried to put together.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you have a local public library with internet or computer stations, or an office supply store, Kinko's, or something similar they can print out your sign for about 35¢ or less. PM me with an email address if you'd like this as a high res file you can print out.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

fontgeek, you are such a sweetheart. It's people like you that make this place such a great forum.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

IT could just as well be done with your child's name as it is with "Morticia". That change may get your child into this as much as you are. The sense of ownership can go a long way in fostering that kind of thing.
This design could be setup for any size paper for printing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wicked Winnefreds macabre museum of weird wonders


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## Sideshow.Zombeau (May 4, 2013)

nixie said:


> LOL @ Dixie and Deb! Thanks for the great suggestions! My clever little seven year old just suggested the Museum of Natural Mysteries! Gotta love the brainy lil' guy!


I love this name. When I looked at its initials, MNM, I thought of a jar of red M&Ms as one of the exhibits. The fact the they "melt in your mouth; not in your hand," (a mystery in itself) and the fact that for years the red ones were pulled for year due the color used in making them. Cannot remember which red it was. Ah, a little tongue and cheek humor.


----------

